# Lumapower Encore Review - 18650-sized EDC - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.



## selfbuilt (Nov 14, 2008)

_*Reviewer's Note: *This is a review of new 1x18650-sized EDC light by Lumapower, the Encore. For a comparison to the original 1xRCR123A Incendio, please see my detailed review of that light. The Encore was provided by Ricky at LP for review._

_*UPDATE April 5, 2009:* Lumapower has released a TurboForce head for their Encore and Connexion lights, offering greater throw than the standard shallow reflector on these models. I have have provided pics below._

This light is Lumapower’s newest offering in the small EDC (every day carry) space, following up on the 1xRCR/CR123A Incendio and 1xAA/14500 Connexion. The Encore uses a similar build, but can take 1x18650, 2xRCR or 2xCR123A. All three lights share a similarly sized head/reflector, and similar build features.

Note that all members of the Lumapower EDC line have recently undergone a revision. See the end of my review for a discussion of the differences between the new V2 versions (including the Encore) and the earlier V1 Incendio/Connexion.







As you can see, the light comes with an attached built-in clip (now removable), extra o-rings and GITD tailcap button, instruction manual, warranty card, and a pair of tweezers (to allow you to unscrew the switch retaining ring). The tweezers are similar to the ones you’d find on the deal sites - not very high quality, but are a nice touch to include. 

For scale reference, below is a pic of the Encore and the first generation Incendio and Connexion lights, with their respective batteries. 






Scroll down for a comparison pic to other members in the 1x18650 class.

Overall length: 114.9mm
Width: 21.6mm (tail), 20.5mm (head)
Battery tube wall thickness: ~1.6mm
Weight: 42.5g (without battery)










The other EDC series of lights from Lumapower only have type II black anodizing, although the Encore is supposed to be hard anodized (i.e. HA, aka type III). Unfortunately, my Encore has a chip on the tail near the removable pocket clip (see below) - otherwise, anodizing was good on my sample. Lettering is clear and sharp, as with all Lumapower lights (which is among the finest lettering I’ve ever seen :kiss. Overall body is quite smooth, so the removable clip helps with grip and anti-roll. Clip is for bezel-down carry only.






The black disc in the head has been updated on all V2 lights to have a ridge around the battery contact point. This is the "reverse polarity protection" feature – it’s entirely mechanical, as the flat-end of the battery would be prevented from touching the contact point. But this also means that none of the older flat-top 18650 batteries will work without modification (i.e. you need to use the newer button top variety). :shakehead

Like the Incendio and Connexion, screw threads are fairly limited and narrow on the Encore. Screw thread action feels a little rougher on my Encore specimen that it does on either my Incendio or Connexion. Threads are not anodized on any of these lights, so no lock-out is possible. 






Tailcap is a forward clicky, covered with a black switch cover (GITD included in the package). The original V1 Incendio/Connexion came with only a GITD, so good to have the option now. Switch is recessed so that the unit can now tailstand when the light is on or off (V1 lights could only tailstand reliably when activated). As a result, I find this switch harder to activate, since your finger needs to go deeper into the light.










The head unit is basically unchanged from the Incendio/Connexion. They use the same size reflector, lens, and o-ring (which is a rather pale GITD type). 






One of the new features of the V2 lights is the ability to access the tail switch and remove the clip. When I went to do this, a number of bits of black debris fell out of the light. :thinking: The o-ring was intact, so I think these are from the foam spacers placed on either side of the switch. The switch has some metal clips along its edge, and I suspect these chewed into the foam spacers when the light was assembled. Doesn’t affect function, and the parts are easily accessible (although again, I found the screw threads for the retaining ring rather rough).

_*UPDATE April 5, 2009:* Available as an upgrade to the Encore is a TurboForce head with larger reflector for more throw. Below are some comparison pics with the new reflector._






















_For the beamshots below, I've used the Connexion X2 with standard head as a comparator (running on 14500). Beam pattern and overall output is similar to the Encore standard head on 18650._














_As you can see, the new TurboForce head has a much narrower spillbeam and much brighter hotspot. Overall output and runtimes are unaltered, as the same emitter/circuit is used (i.e. it is just the reflector assembly that is new). The summary table further down in this review has been updated below with additional lux numbers._

*User Interface* 

Like the Incendio/Connexion, the Encore has 3 output modes (Hi – Med – Lo), accessed in a looping sequence by soft-pressing the clicky repeatedly. To select the desired mode, simply press the switch further until the click is made, then release.
The light has a memory mode – if you leave if it on for more than 1 sec in any given mode, it will retain that setting for the next time you click on (reduced from 2 secs on the V1 lights). 
Light has no SOS or strobe mode.
Light is current-controlled for its low modes, so no PWM flicker. Typically, I’ve found that current-controlled lights are more efficient that PWM, but can’t go down to as low output levels. See below for output/runtimes in the Encore’s case.
*Comparisons*





From left to right, CR123A, 18650 battery, Encore, JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST, Olight T20, Romisen RC-M4, Solarforce T7. Note that the Olight T20 and Solarforce T7 cannot take 18650 or protected 17670 batteries, since the internal diameter is too narrow.

As you can see, the Encore is the smallest light of this class in my collection. 

*Beamshots:*

Comparison taken at ~0.5 meters from a wall, to show you the different overall spill patterns. All lights are running on AW protected 18650.














As you can see, the Encore is definitely not a thrower. But the light has a very nice beam (identical to the Incendio/Connexion, since the head is the same). In fact, its one of the smoothest beams I’ve seen for a Cree light :kiss:. Spillbeam is wider than most lights, with a smooth transition from spot to spill. 

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. 

*Output, Throw and Runtime Comparisons*






As you can see, the Encore is not a heavy thrower. Overall output is also not as high as the typical 18650-sized lights, but that’s appropriate given the smaller body of the Encore (with its more limited heat-sinking). 

*Runtimes:*

To allow you to compare output levels and runtimes to the original Incendio, I’ve added that light to my 18650-class comparisons below.























*Preliminary Output/runtime Observations:*


The Encore is fully regulated on all battery types, which is very impressive for a multi-power circuit. oo: It is even better regulated than my V1 Incendio!
Hi-Med-Lo Output levels are remarkably consistent between the different battery types, which is again quite impressive. :thumbsup: Relative output levels are also very sensible for an EDC light, IMO.
Runtimes are quite good, consistent with the current-controlled nature of this light.
I haven’t done Med mode on primaries yet, or the low-mode runtimes. I expect low mode runtimes to be impressively long. 

*Potential Issues*

The Encore body tube feels lighter and sounds “tinnier” when tapped than either my Incendio or Connexion. To try and put some numbers on this: although the Encore body tube is 75% longer than my Incendio, body tube weight has increased by less than 60%. Accordingly, body tube thickness measures ~1.8mm on my Incendio, but seems to be around ~1.6mm on the Encore. 

I believe the reason for this stems from Lumapower’s (understandable) decision to want to keep the head/reflector unit the same for all 3 models, but still accommodate wider protected 18650s on the Encore. They have managed this by increasing the Encore body tube diameter overall by ~1.1mm and thinning out the wall thickness by about ~0.2mm. As it is, this wider overall body diameter gives the Encore something of a tapered look over its length, coming to a point at the head (i.e. the head opening is at least 1mm smaller than the tail opening). Presumably they didn’t want to widen the body diameter any further relative to the smaller head, and thus needed to thin out the body wall thickness. :shrug:

Screw thread action of the Encore head is not as smooth as my two earlier V1 lights, and the tailcap region has sharper bits near the clip (with chipped anodizing in my case). The threads on the retaining ring also seem a bit rough. I don’t know if these differences are specific to just my one sample, all Encores, or more generally to all V2 lights. 

*V2 vs. V1 Build Differences*

Note that the Encore shares a number characteristics with the new V2 versions of the Incendio/Connexion, so I thought I'd describe the main changes from the earlier models.

Tailstanding: The V2 lights can now tailstand in the Off position (V1 lights could only tailstand when On). Although this sounds like a good idea, it means the forward clicky switch is harder to activate since it is more recessed within the body tube. A number of users complained about how hard it was to activate the switch on the original V1 lights (although I personally found it fine) – this revision will exacerbate the issue for those who find it a problem.

Accessible switch and removable clip: This is a good upgrade to the V2 lights in principle, since the switch was not accessible before (although the new design likely contributes to the more recessed switch). The debris found inside my sample may have been an anomaly, and it doesn’t seem to have caused any problems (presumably just shredded bits of the foam spacers). Inclusion of the black switch cover is a bonus, since not everyone likes GITD.

Reverse-battery Protection: Sounds like a good idea, but this is done in an entirely mechanical fashion by adding a raised lip on the plastic disc surrounding the contact point in the head. That means you cannot run flat-top 18650 cells (i.e. only the new button-top cells will work). To use older cells, you would need to use a small magnet (not recommended, unless krazy-glued in place), or disable this protection by filing down the lip or removing the plastic disc altogether. :sigh:

Interface: The V2 memory time has been reduced from 2 secs to 1 sec, so you don’t need to worry as much about the light advancing to the next state upon a quick flash. However, sequence Hi-Med-Lo remains unchanged (personally, I think Lo-Med-Hi makes more sense for an EDC light).

Anodizing: I believe the other members of the EDC series still only have type anodizing, but Lumapower claims type III (HA) for the Encore.

*Preliminary Discussion:*

As readers of my original V1 Incendio review will have noticed, I am a fan of small form factor lights. In fact, I liked the Incendio so much that I went and bought a Connexion (V1) – which has an identical feel and build to my Incendio (review of that light is pending a revised 1AA round-up thread). The Encore is a thoughtful next step in the evolution of this EDC series, adding multi-power support to the smallest 18650-sized light I’ve ever seen. 

As you can tell from above, I do have some build reservations for this new light (although those may be more general issues for the V2 series overall). That being a said, many of the positives of the V1 series haven’t changed. Thanks to the shallow reflector, these lights have one of the prettiest beams I’ve seen for a Cree light, with only the faintest of Cree rings. The wide spill is great for an EDC light, IMO. 

Regulation and output/runtime efficiency is another area where this light doesn’t disappoint. I’m actually quite impressed that Lumapower has managed to produce rock-solid flat regulation while adding multipower support. It’s extremely rare to find a light that is so well regulated on all battery types (i.e. 1x18650, 2xCR123A and 2xRCR) oo:. And thanks to the current-controlled circuitry, runtime performance is very good on all batteries, at all levels. :thumbsup:

Personally, I think the selection of output levels makes a lot of sense for EDC (although I would prefer a Lo-Med-Hi sequence instead of the current Hi-Med-Lo). Note that maximum output is less than other lights of this class, but that’s appropriate given the limited heatsinking in such a small form-factor. But the minimum output is lower than the previous V1 Incendio (which was >7 on my output scale, vs. 2.3 for the Encore) - that's impressive for a current-controlled light. I suspect these are the new levels for the V2 Incendio as well. The difference between models is thus in the runtime, size, and battery flexibility.

It has always been a pet peeve of mine to find small 2xCR123A lights that can take a single Li-ion, but are only wide enough to accept a 14670 protected cell (e.g. Fenix P3D, Olight T20, Solarforce T7, etc. ). The Encore is the smallest 18650-sized light I’ve seen, yet wisely includes a wider internal diameter suitable for all protected cells.

But note that this may also be an issue for some – body tube diameter overall is increased (relative to the unchanged head), and body tube wall thickness is reduced. The wider body diameter gives the light a somewhat pointed look (i.e. the head opening is at least 1mm smaller than tail opening). But this may be an advantage as well, as the light could more easily slide into a pocket head-first without getting snagged.

In conclusion, if you are looking for the smallest possible multipower 18650-size light with excellent regulation and runtime performance on all batteries, the Encore is a strong contender – just don’t expect a barn-burner . Also, I encourage Lumapower to enhance the build features of this series (e.g. improved clicky feel, smoother screw threads, etc.). 

As always, I recommend potential buyers carefully read over the points above to insure you understand what you are getting. This is not a "tactical" light designed for rugged use and maximal output, but rather an attempt to make the smallest possible 18650-sized light with great battery flexibility and consistency for EDC use.


----------



## regulator (Nov 14, 2008)

Great review as always. I have been waiting to see this. I like the high capacity of the rechargable 18650 cell but until now there have not been many options for a small light that you could slip into your pocket easily. 

I had a Pila GL2 that used a single 18650. I found myself not using it much because I could not carry it in my pocket. I also did not like the single output mode and unregualted output. It was a nice light for what it was designed for though - solid construction and nice beam.

The Encore seems to be a great light that is easy to pocket carry (not edc) for when you know you will be needing long runtime. Taking along just 1 spare will provide some serious runtime. It will make a great versital camping light.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 14, 2008)

Selfbuilt: Thanks for a thorough job! :twothumbs

Good regulation, versatility, and size.

However, it appears to have the build quality of a River Rock. Doesn't quite fall into the performance range of the other lights, either.

I'd rather have a TR-801. And could buy almost 4 of them for the price of an Encore. That would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 14, 2008)

regulator said:


> The Encore seems to be a great light that is easy to pocket carry (not edc) for when you know you will be needing long runtime. Taking along just 1 spare will provide some serious runtime. It will make a great versital camping light.


Good points - I forgot to mention it in the review, but the minimum level of the Encore is about a third as bright as the Incendio in my lightbox (just added the info). This makes it even more versatile as a low level light.

And I agree it is more of a pocket light than an EDC. 



EngrPaul said:


> However, it appears to have the build quality of a River Rock. Doesn't quite fall into the performance range of the other lights, either. ... I'd rather have a TR-801.


I don't know if I'd go quite that far ... I think build quality is still better than the River Rocks I've seen. Haven't seen the TR-801 (single-mode 18650-only?), but the circuit performance of the multi-power, multi-level Encore is right where I would expect it to be. The regulation is pretty impressive too.


----------



## MattK (Nov 14, 2008)

Excellent work as always!


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 14, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't know if I'd go quite that far ... I think build quality is still better than the River Rocks I've seen. Haven't seen the TR-801 (single-mode 18650-only?), but the circuit performance of the multi-power, multi-level Encore is right where I would expect it to be. The regulation is pretty impressive too.


 
The disassembly "mess" and pocket clip design reminds me of a RiverRock I once disassembled, but I agree the Encore is definitely not in the RR category.

The TR-801 comes in full power or multistage variants. Their shorcoming is lack of o-ring in the front of the lens, and an undersized front lens. I've addressed both issues for about $6.

The circuit performance of the Encore really "shines" :naughty:


----------



## bluecrow76 (Nov 14, 2008)

In regards to build quality, is it on par with other LumaPower lights? I own a DX1, M1-XRE, M1-T and a MRV.


----------



## sledhead (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic review as usual Selfbuilt. I,ve been enjoying this light for a week now. The beam quality is great, I love the fact that it takes all 3 battery configurations. Also the tapered head and tailstanding capability makes it comfortable to pocket and more useful.
I have no quality issues with mine. I think Lumapower hit their mark on this one.


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 14, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> The disassembly "mess" and pocket clip design reminds me of a RiverRock I once disassembled, but I agree the Encore is definitely not in the RR category.


Ah, I understand what you mean now. Yes, that fits my recollection of some River Rock/Nuwai lights (press-fit pills, etc.). Not a lot of fun for modding back in the day. 

Haven't seen that trustfire light, but I know a lot of the romisens have decent builds for the price (and can be good hosts for modding with a few component upgrades). Due to a lack of time, I've sort of given up on modding (or as my daughter calls it, "pimping" lights :laughing.



bluecrow76 said:


> In regards to build quality, is it on par with other LumaPower lights? I own a DX1, M1-XRE, M1-T and a MRV.


 The EDC series lights have *much* thinner construction, to keep them lightweight for carry purposes. The Lumapower high-end line are build like tanks!  



sledhead said:


> Also the tapered head and tailstanding capability makes it comfortable to pocket and more useful. I have no quality issues with mine. I think Lumapower hit their mark on this one.


Glad to hear it - and you raise a good point about the tapered head making it easier to pocket (i.e. less likely to snag on something). Although I doubt that's why LP did it (i.e. I suspect it was to keep their costs down with a standard build reflector/pill/etc.), it is one potential advantage in actual use.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 14, 2008)

Another fine review, SelfBuilt !

:goodjob::thanks:


Thank you for your time, effort, and dedication.

_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 14, 2008)

Great review as always!

I STILL can not see anything bumping my P2D off my belt...

But a V2 Incendio MIGHT come my way before too long....


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 15, 2008)

I always love reading your reviews Selfbuilt. Thanks again for such thorough work. The graphs comparing other lights are extremely valuable. 

I too love small form factor lights, and this looks like a winner. I had my eye on a Jet III ST for its small size, but I like the beam of the Encore better [much *wider*], and the circuit appears to be fantastic - multipower, regulated and *great runtime*. 
No PWM and no strobe is a plus for me.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 15, 2008)

Great review as usual selfbuilt. I bought a MVP because I liked the look of it AND because your review was so positive.

I don't think the Encore is quite my light but I might get a ConneXion V2 if that is better than V1.

I agree entirely that HA111 would be desirable on these little lights and also that the high end LP (eg MVP) lights are built like tanks.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Nov 15, 2008)

Impressive review :twothumbs


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote, "Also, what hasn’t changed from the V1 lights is the type II anodizing."

Lumapower's Thread in the marketplace clearly states a few times that it's type III for the Encore. :shrug:


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone!



7histology said:


> I don't think the Encore is quite my light but I might get a ConneXion V2 if that is better than V1.


A fair assessment. I think all lights have trade-offs - it's the nature of manufacturing. In this case, I think the potential trade-offs are more signficant than most, due to the extreme direction they've taken with the EDC line (i.e., smallest, lightest, etc.). Same goes for the V2 vs V1 - although generally improvements, these also introduce some degree of compromise (e.g. switch accessible and can tailstand, but harder to access).

That's why this review is more detailed than most - I think it's important people understand the nature of the trade-offs so that they can choose the right light for them (and not be disappointed). 



EngrPaul said:


> Lumapower's Thread in the marketplace clearly states a few times that it's type III for the Encore. :shrug:


DOH! 

Just fixed that in my review ... with the chip in my anodizing, I just assumed it was still type II.  That's what I get for not double-checking the specs for once. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 15, 2008)

This light runs in full regulation on at least 8.4 volts down to 3.7 volts or less. That is amazing. I wonder what type of circuit it uses. Certainly not a true buck/boost, as most circuits of this type do not have that range of voltages. Must be something like a buck constant current devise using a very low vf LED, which makes some sense since the LED is being driven with minimal current, probably less than 300mA's. Or, it is using PWM in combination with constant current. The Encore is most likely the first 18650 touted light that shows full regulation with an 18650.

Bill


----------



## BigBluefish (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughtful and thorough review. I've been waiting for this since I noticed the Encore on batterjunction a week or so ago. I think I'm going to take the plunge now and ge my first 2 x CR123a light, and it will have the ability to take those noice 18650 rechageables once I get over my qualms about lithium-ion cells. 

I have a fondness for LumaPower lights. I've got an LM33 and a D-Mini Q5. I think I'll splurge and get a Connexion, which I've been thinking about for awhile, along with the Encore.

Of course, once I decide I like 2 cell lights, then I'm going to have to get an Olight T20 Tactical....


----------



## OCDGearhead (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice review. Glad you did all the lights in the series.

I ordered a v2 Incendio limited after reading the v1 review.

Thanks for continuing to review interesting, quality lights.


----------



## BigBluefish (Nov 15, 2008)

You know, the only thing that had put me off of this light were the advertisd runtimes, particularly on medium and low. But once I saw selfbuilt's review, I realized they must have been done with an 18650 cell. I'd imagine , as selfbuilt has also said, that the theruntimes on 2 CR123a primaries will be impressively long. 

This looks like another winner.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 15, 2008)

As I suspected this is not a thrower, still might buy it though. 

One question, did you try to put the encore head onto the incendio to see if they fit? Maybe you could get a stronger incendio by putting the encore head onto it?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all ... I'm out of town for a few days, but I've heard back from Ricky at Lumapower about the build issues I've noted here. He acknowledges that there are issues with their current line of small lights, and he's working to improve the QC.



Bullzeyebill said:


> The Encore is most likely the first 18650 touted light that shows full regulation with an 18650.


Yes, this is impressive - I can't think of another light off-hand that has managed this (although the PWM-based ITP lights comes close, as long you don't run them at max on 18650 - which is direct drive). But the Encore is also very consistent in output levels on all 3 battery types. 

I agree it's likely to do with the fact that they are not driving the emitter as hard, but I'm not sure of the mechanics of how they designed the circuit. Should please flat regulation fans. 



eyeeatingfish said:


> One question, did you try to put the encore head onto the incendio to see if they fit? Maybe you could get a stronger incendio by putting the encore head onto it?


No, the heads are not interchangeable. The Incendio head screws over its body tube, and the Encore head screws into its body (compare the build pics from the two reviews and you'll see what I mean). The internal components are the same, but the external threads are thus reversed.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm also impressed at the regulation in the Encore. Kudos to Lumapower, I'm going to have to go find a second job with all the great lights coming out.  The encore may end up at the top of my list. 
The tapering of the light toward the head seems like it could be a bit weird, but I'd need to see it in person to really make any further comment about it. Nice simple UI as with the previous models is a plus for many users.
The only thing missing here seems to be a solid pocket clip.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## geek4christ (Nov 18, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I'm also impressed at the regulation in the Encore. Kudos to Lumapower



+1 to that. Those are some impressive table-tops.


----------



## Mikellen (Nov 24, 2008)

I know the Incendio V2 is available but is the Connexion V2 available yet? I can't seem to locate one.


----------



## MattK (Nov 25, 2008)

No ConneXion V2 yet...


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have runtime for the O-light T20 to put in the charts?


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Do you have runtime for the O-light T20 to put in the charts?


It's actually next in line for my lightbox, likely starting tomorrow.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 25, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> Those are some impressive table-tops.


 
The runtime I'm most interested in is on high with an 18650.

The Encore produces "60" light output for about 3 hours then  you have no light at all.

The M20 and Jet-III produce more light during those 3 hours, then continue to give adequate warning through dimming. In fact, illumination continues for about another hour. :twothumbs

I'll pass on less light and less runtime in the name of regulation, YMMV


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 25, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> The runtime I'm most interested in is on high with an 18650. The Encore produces "60" light output for about 3 hours then  you have no light at all.


Ah, that I can help you with right now - zero. 

Seriously, the internal body bore diameter of the Olight T20 will not take a protected 18650. It won't even take my one AW protected 17670 - still too thick. Protected RCR (16340) fit fine. Had a similar problem with my Solarforce T7. :shrug:

I have tried a 14670 in it, which works but with greatly reduced runtime due to the lower capacity. Haven't graphed the results yet, but I can tell you initial output was 75 on my scale, with a typical direct drive decay pattern (50% was reached at 78 mins, 5% at 152 mins, and the light was ~2% when I stopped the run at 215 mins).

P.S.: I agree with you on the regulation - I'm also a fan of direct-drive for single Li-ion in multi-power lights (ala Jet-III M and Olight M20). But I know there's a segment of the CPF community that prefers otherwise, despite the loss of efficiency and potential rapid drop-off ...


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 27, 2008)

See, now... you had me fooled that it takes an 18650 :duh2:



selfbuilt said:


> *Comparisons*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Nov 27, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> See, now... you had me fooled that it takes an 18650 :duh2:


Ah, sorry - wasn't specific in the photo caption listing. :whoopin: 

Just added the info to the first post that the Olight T20 and Solarforce T7 can't take 18650. :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 5, 2009)

Review updated with the new optional TurboForce head for the Encore. 






See the first post for additional pics, beamshots, and summary stats.

:wave:


----------



## MattK (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice!

The 'Output, Throw Comparisons' really tell the story here - looks like they did a great job with optical efficiency - nearly 4 x the LUX!


----------



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks to this review I now understand why the brighter single 18650's or CR123a's have to be bigger..the need for heat dissipation. I was wasting my time looking for a tube shaped, high output light of this type without a big head. I can get the size I like OR the power I like...not both.


----------



## martonic (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi - I have an encore that's been sitting for a while and I can't get it open to change the battery - any advice?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2009)

martonic said:


> Hi - I have an encore that's been sitting for a while and I can't get it open to change the battery - any advice?


That's kind of odd ... do you have any strap wrenches? If not, a piece of rubber wrapped around the light with a vice-grip or pliers might do the trick (i.e. hold the body with one hand, twist the strap wrench with the other). If you don't have those tools, try using the underside of a mouse pad to grip the head. The secret is to avoid marring the finish by applying anything sharp or with metal edges. Good luck!


----------



## martonic (Aug 23, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> That's kind of odd ... do you have any strap wrenches? If not, a piece of rubber wrapped around the light with a vice-grip or pliers might do the trick (i.e. hold the body with one hand, twist the strap wrench with the other). If you don't have those tools, try using the underside of a mouse pad to grip the head. The secret is to avoid marring the finish by applying anything sharp or with metal edges. Good luck!


Hi selfbuilt - the mousepad worked - thank you!


----------



## Buckley (Aug 29, 2009)

Greetings Gentlemen!

I have been "lurking" here for months, and have found an enormous quantity of valuable information, most notably the incredibly well done flashlight reviews by Selfbuilt. Thank you all.

Being in the market for a 18650-capable, multi-power EDC, I recently ordered the Encore from Battery Junction. Alas, upon opening the box I found it to be inoperative. It would not illuminate despite being tried with fresh Surefire CR123's, freshly charged AW RCR123's and a freshly charged 18650. I tried de-greasing the contacts, which didn't help, but didn't want to open the unit for obvious reasons. Consequently, the Encore is on its way back to BJ for a refund. 

So, I'm still in the market for a multi-power EDC. The most likely candidate appears to be the Fenix PD30, but before I order I was wondering if anyone has data on PD30 runtime with RCR123's. Any information is this regard would be much appreciated.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 29, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Consequently, the Encore is on its way back to BJ for a refund.
> So, I'm still in the market for a multi-power EDC. The most likely candidate appears to be the Fenix PD30, but before I order I was wondering if anyone has data on PD30 runtime with RCR123's. Any information is this regard would be much appreciated.


Sorry to hear about your Encore issues.

The PD30 is certainly a good light - very popular here, although I no longer own one. As for runtimes, I suspect the runtime data on my Quark 123-2 would be pretty similar for the Med/Hi/Turbo modes of the PD30 (they use a very similar circuit). The Quark is another light for you to consider ... but note that neither the PD30 nor Q123-2 will take an 18650 cell (they aren't wide enough).

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## Buckley (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you very much, Selfbuilt. I did, in fact, read your review of the Quarks, and was wondering if the circuit of the 123-2 would be sufficiently similar to the PD30 to make the runtimes on RCR123's comparable. I very much appreciate your opinion. I like the beam pattern of the Quarks, and the runtimes and regulation are certainly acceptable, but I prefer the programmed output levels of the Fenix. 

Yes, I'm aware that, alas, neither the Quark nor the Fenix is 18650 capable, which is why I went with the Encore -- to my chagrin. Now, if Fenix were to make a true multi-power version of the PD30, including 18650 capability, I think they would have a runaway best seller on their hands!

Thanks again for the info and the welcome, and thanks most of all for your outstanding reviews.


----------



## bicoastal (Nov 20, 2009)

I just received my Encore (updated model with the new TIR optics) from Battery Junction and, like Buckley, my Encore is completely dead on arrival. It's hard to believe that these things are actually tested before they are shipped to retailers.

Too bad; I really liked the minimalist form factor and long runtimes with 18650s. I guess I'll have to wait for the L-mini II to come back in stock at Shining Beam.

Hugely disappointed in Lumapower.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for you review! Nice as usual. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Nov 20, 2009)

bicoastal said:


> I just received my Encore (updated model with the new TIR optics) from Battery Junction and, like Buckley, my Encore is completely dead on arrival. It's hard to believe that these things are actually tested before they are shipped to retailers.
> 
> Too bad; I really liked the minimalist form factor and long runtimes with 18650s. I guess I'll have to wait for the L-mini II to come back in stock at Shining Beam.
> 
> Hugely disappointed in Lumapower.



bicoastal - It happens to every factory from from the most famous big names to the smallest niche factories. You've now posted this in 2 threads. We get it. It sucks getting a new toy that arrives not working properly. We'll get your light working or get you a working light. 

There's no need to be melodramatic.


----------

